# Wago 750-881 mit 753-647 verbinden



## bartjaysimpson (7 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem, ich habe heute meine Dali-Masterklemme zusammen mit der Dali-Spannungsversorgung(753-620) erhalten und wollte diese nun über den WAGO-Dali-Konfigurator in Betrieb nehmen doch leider bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Kontrollmodus kann nicht aktiviert werden". 
Könnte es daran liegen das mein Kontroller und die Dali-Klemme nicht kompatibel zueinander sind?


----------



## Stero (12 September 2016)

Die Steuerung muss im Stop sein. Wenn ein Programm läuft ist kein Zugriff möglich. Kontrollmodus im WBM freigeschaltet?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (21 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

zugegeben kann man sich im "STOP" mit dem Wago Dali Konfigurator auf das Dali Master Modul 753-647 direkt verbinden. Dennoch ist die bevorzugte Verbindung (Steuerung im "RUN") auch möglich.
Sollten Master Fb's der Dali-Klemmen zyklisch aufgerufen und die Ein-/ Ausgangsarrays korrekt angelegt und adressiert sein, ist die Kommunikation zu den Dali Modulen, über den Dali Konfigurator ebenfalls möglich.

Bitte beachtet, dass der Ausgang bFeedback des Master Fb's "0" zurück gibt, bevor Ihr euch mit dem Konfigurator verbindet.
Die Aufschlüsselung der Feedbacks könnt Ihr der entsprechenden Bibliotheksbeschreibung entnehmen.


----------



## Stero (21 September 2016)

Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass der TE die Klemme erst noch konfigurieren will und demnach höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein Programm mit der falschen Config geladen ist.
Aber gut zu wissen dass es dann im Betrieb auch geht.


----------



## Jproject (27 September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch.

Ich habe eine Wago 750-881 und daran eine Dali-Klemme 750-647 davor ist noch das DC/DC-Modul 750-620 verbaut.

Nun will ich das ganze in betrieb nehmen aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung über den Dali-Konfigurator hin, der sagt mir jedes mal die Schnittstelle ist belegt. Was kann ich an dieser Stelle tun damit ich die Verbindung herstellen kann?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (28 September 2018)

Hallo Jproject,

hier kann es verschiedene Gründe geben:
- prüfe die Spannungsversorgung der 753-647 hier müssen 18V angelegt werden. Bei der Versorgung über die 753-620 muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die 753-620 bereits die Spannung von den vorherigen Klemmen übergeben bekommt (seitliche Messerkontakte)
- Wenn auf der Steuerung bereits ein Programm mit einem Dali Masterbaustein läuft, dann sollte die Bibliothek kontrolliert werden (PFC Version?), und der Masterbaustein sollte in der selben Task aufgerufen werden wie die Dali Funktionsbausteine. Hier kann die Verbindung im Normalfall hergestellt werden, wenn man das Programm auf Stopp stellt.
- Wenn schon Dali Teilnehmer angeschlossen sind, kann auch eine überlast der Linie das Verbinden mit dem Konfigurator stören. Dies kann man testen, wenn man die Dali Linie temporär von dem Module 753-647 trennt.

für genauere Analysen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Wago Support.


----------



## Jproject (28 September 2018)

Hallo Wago-Team,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, die 753-620 Karte wurde nicht richtig mit 24V versorgt.


----------

